# Questions for bird lovers :)



## Isa (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone

My hubby is doind some renovations. 2 birds made a nest in our roof (it is not empty in the roof, it is all insulated but they were able to go by the side), My hubby could see the nest from the yard. They were making the nest since maybe 3 weeks. We always thought there was eggs in the nest so we did not what to remove it because we did not want to kill the eggs. Yesterday, my hubby saw that they were still making the nest, he actully saw the birds, so he took a lader and we to see inside the nest, since there was no eggs, he removed it and close everything. When he told me that I was feeling very bad and sad for the birds since I am sure they worked very hard for the nest and I am sure they are going to freak out when they see they cant go in there anymore. Do you guys think that the birds will be able to make another one? My hubby told me that the nest is still in one piece in a plastic bag, should he just put it back? 

Thanks


----------



## Laura (Apr 28, 2011)

they will make another.. or you can put the nest back in a better spot, and they can use the materials or fix it where it is. 
What kind of birds?


----------



## Isa (Apr 28, 2011)

Laura said:


> they will make another.. or you can put the nest back in a better spot, and they can use the materials or fix it where it is.
> What kind of birds?



The problem is I do not have a better spot... Usually birds make their nest up in trees but they make it very very high... I am not sure what kind of bird they are, they are small, black (like miniature crow) and they always fly in gang of maybe 50-60. But only 2 made the nest. 
Do you think I should just ask my hubby to reopen the part of my roof and put the nest back? I feel very sad for them, I am sure they worked very hard...


----------



## Jessicap (Apr 28, 2011)

sounds like a crackle or starling. I think you should be okay, they will build a new nest somewhere else.


----------



## Isa (Apr 28, 2011)

I googled grackle bird and it looks like them. Do the grackle bird usually fly in group?

Thanks a lot for the the help Laura and Jessica 
PS Jessica, have you received your little one yet?

I just checked the thread and yes you got her  That is amazing news, I am very happy!


----------



## Rjhoop (Apr 28, 2011)

Im having the same delimma right now, i know there are no eggs yet but all that hard work!!!!!!


----------



## Isa (Apr 28, 2011)

Too bad my hubby did not think that way  I would have left the nest there... I am wondering if we should just reopen the roof and put it back... I am wondering, if the birds came this morning and saw that they could not go in there anymore, do you guys think they will try again tomorrow morning? Or they just left and went somewhere else?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the same problem on my front porch. We don't use our front door because we go in and out the back door because there is a mud room. So every spring the birds make a nest under the awning on our front porch. It does not matter except they try to attack the ups or fedex guy's when they are delivering packages to protect their eggs and they get bird poop all over the front porch and that is gross!! So Rob put a board with nails in it behind a light where they build their nest to stop them, but they used the board and nails to weave a super nest that is better than I have ever seen and laid eggs. So I cannot touch it. Plus it is a really safe place for them. Sorry, I don't have an answer just the same problem.


----------



## Laura (Apr 28, 2011)

Erin, next year,, hang tree netting down around your porch so the birds cant fly into there. 
We have swallos with the mud nests.. it get very messy.. do i did the netting for two years. it worked.. then we placed a cat tree there.. so our outdoor cat can perch there.. and no more nests! 
We get finches that nest in the rain gutters or in the eves.. and when it rains.. they get washed away.. :-( 
some learn, so come right back and do it again.. 
I have little nest boxes out in the pastures for our Blue Birds.. and one year we had green tree swallows nest there in stead.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank's Laura, I will try the netting.


----------

